

Show HN: We are Self-Crowdfunding our Series A - acremades
https://invest.onevest.com/

======
kevin
What does self-crowdfunding mean? I think you might just want to say you're
crowdfunding your Series A.

I found it weird that I couldn't immediately see how much you were looking to
raise, what the terms were and how much you've raised so far right from that
page. I found on the deal terms page that you're doing it at a $16M pre-money
valuation, but I'd still want to know the other numbers.

[https://invest.onevest.com/dealroom](https://invest.onevest.com/dealroom)

As I signed up, I laughed at this question:

[http://cl.ly/image/2E3H2Z2V0V3R](http://cl.ly/image/2E3H2Z2V0V3R)

What do most people put down for that? We have effectively infinite time
horizons for our investments at YC and we're always worried when investors
come to us with expectations of returns that are short of many years. The way
you've set it up, it makes it seem like shorter expectations for returns are
what investors should expect on this platform. I know, probably a subtle
conclusion, but still. Good investors think long.

It's nice to know that I was confirmed right away, but it would have been nice
if you took me back to the deal I was trying to look at when you forced me to
sign up.

[http://cl.ly/image/0D1d302g3J3T](http://cl.ly/image/0D1d302g3J3T)

Basically, I had to go check my email. Click it. Go browse investments again.
Find yours. Click on that page and then to the deal room (since I'm trying to
get more numbers) and I hit this at the bottom of the page:

[http://cl.ly/image/291U1E2S071H](http://cl.ly/image/291U1E2S071H)

Why do I have to request it? Why don't you just give it to me? Now I have to
wait again. You're making me work way too hard to figure out how to give you
money. I'm concerned that you're forcing me into this flow so you can measure
this activity over doing what's best/fastest for making an investment just
happen. Of course, now that I have an account, I'm sure further investments on
this platform will be easier, but still. I didn't love this process.

This all being said, the best way to attract the best investors is to have the
best startups. If you have that, people will jump through your hoops. Thanks
for sharing and good luck on your round!

~~~
acremades
Thanks so much for the feedback Kevin. Very helpful. Will discuss with our
product team. All the best, A

